# PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum?



## Dr.House (8. August 2009)

Hallo,


wollte gerade PCMark05 unter Vista 32 benchen, nur ich bekomme kein Endergebnis. Alle Tests laufen aber durch.

Habe Windows Media Encoder 9 , Internet Explorer 8 und Mediaplayer 11 installiert, hilft alles nicht.


Liegt es am i7  etwa ?  

P.S.
PCMark 04 läuft "nur" unter XP (das erklärt das fehlende Ergebnis)


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Mhhh normal geht es mit dem i7. 

Wie oft hast du es probiert? Kompatibilitätsmodus versucht? Welche Version hast du? Pro, Advanced oder Basic?


----------



## True Monkey (8. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

hmm...du hast schon unter syssteuerung/System /erweitert optimale Darstellung gewählt ?


----------



## Dr.House (8. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Hab schon 2-3 mal laufen lassen, nur ohne Ergebnis hab ich keine Lust weiterzumachen.

@ Roman

Kompabilitätsmodus als XP ausführen oder was meinst du ?
Version 1.20 glaub ich, muss gucken.

@ True

Das Programm hat irgendwas über die Darstellung gewarnt ,aber da wusste ich nicht was gemeint ist.  Versuch ich gleich damit nochmal.


*P.S*. Hatte noch für Prozesse Optimiert oder so eingestellt, da ich zuletzt 2D gebencht habe. Hab jetzt geändert und kommt keine Warnmeldung mehr am Anfang. Lasse jetzt laufen.


----------



## True Monkey (8. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

^^Im Treiber muß es auch auf Optimal stehen....nicht auf Leistung


----------



## Dr.House (8. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Ach so , hab ich jetzt auch geändert.

Hab keine Ahnung was dabei rauskommt bei 4,2 GHz und GTX 260-SLI....

Mal schauen.

Danke sehr 

P.S. 12100 Punkte, ziemlich wenig finde ich.

http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=16419&applicationId=9


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Fehlt dir noch ne SSD oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Ich habe mit meinem Q9650 + GTX 275 ~ 12800 Punkte erreichen können.
(ich will immer noch nicht so richtig glauben das der 05'er unter Vista wirklich schneller laufen soll)


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

^^Mein Q9650 hat mit zwei 88er 11500 gebracht (XP)

allerdings bei 4,125Ghz...sollte nochmal benchen da der Core inzwischen auch auf 4,4 Ghz geht.....warte damit aber noch ein paar Tage bis die zwei 4850x2 da sind


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Wenn die Post und Amazone vorgestern alles richtig gemacht hätten, hätte ich gestern Vormittag meine SSD in den Händen halten können.
(nun kommt sie Montag)


----------



## Alriin (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Wenn die Post und Amazone vorgestern alles richtig gemacht hätten, hätte ich gestern Vormittag meine SSD in den Händen halten können.
> (nun kommt sie Montag)



Falls Du dann Hilfe brauchst kann ich dir nur das How To im OCZ-Forum empfehlen. Dort findest Du alles nötige um ne SSD optimal zu tunen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

^^Ok, danke für die Info


----------



## Alriin (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

OCZ Forum

Da findst Du die wichtigsten Tools wie diskpar bzw. die Alternative diskpart und den SSD Tweaker.
Les dir das aber mal genau durch. Ist ziemlich wichtig bei den SSDs vorher ein Alignment vorzunehmen. Hier kommst Du direkt hin.


----------



## N1lle (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

ich hatte mit meim 810er @ 3.2 ghz und ner HD4850 knapp 13k punkte


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

^^Schon PC mark ?.....nicht 3dmark


----------



## N1lle (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

oh fubar dat könnte sein ..... dann mach ich gleichmal nen pc mark


----------



## Dr.House (10. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Das war ja nur nen Vergleichswert. Die CPU war nur bei 4,2 GHz und keine 5 GHz oder mehr, Graka nur @ 700.

Ohne SSD lohnt sich das irgendwie nicht um Punkte zu holen.


Grüße House


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

^^Egal....jeder Punkt zählt für das Team 

Verbessern kann man ja immer


----------



## Dr.House (10. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Das waren nur 0,2 Punkte, da lohnt sich nicht mal den Strom für zu verbrauchen, was mir eigentlich egal ist beim Rechner.


Tri-SLI GTX 260  ich komme....


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

^^ich habe gerade 17 Ergebnisse abgeladen.....

Mein Highlight ist eine GT 120 ....ich wette mal das sind 6 Goldene


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Man man man, so eine SSD macht sich schon ein kleinwenig bemerkbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ~13400 Punkte: Q9650@default + GTX 275@default 

*Edit:* jetzt mal bei 4GHz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Schönes Ergebnis. Schade nur das die SSD´s immer noch so teuer sind.


----------



## der8auer (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Schoenes Ergebnis  Welche SSD hast du genau?


----------



## theLamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Cooler Score 

Ähm... von euch weiß acuh keiner ob und wie man PCMark 2004 unter Vista / Win7 zum laufen bekommt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

@der8auer

Das ist eine OCZ Vertex mit 30GB


----------



## Lippokratis (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Leider geht mein Q9550 nicht so gut und will patu nicht über 3,65GHz . Aber dank SSD ( 32GB Supertalent Ultra Drive ME) gibt es die ersten Global Ponts für mich. Und das nach über 1,5 Jahren  . hwbot.org - Lippokratis's PCMark 2005 score


----------



## CrashStyle (14. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Wie bekomme ich ohne Internet am Bench XP den Media Player, installiert den ich für den PCMark brauche!?


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Über einen Usb Stick


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Über einen Usb Stick



Du bist gut Wen ich das nicht mehrfach versucht hätte! Hatte die setup.exe auf dem Stick, und wollte den Media Player 11 installieren. Das aber nicht ging, da er übers internet updates ziehen. Was aber auf dem Bench Server 2008 nicht geht. 

MFG Chris Ups^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Hi hi, ich habe hier auch noch ein schönes Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vielleicht sollten wir bzw. jemand einen offiziellen PC Mark 05 Thread aufmachen?)


----------



## Eifelsniper (20. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

Hi @ all,

hab auch ein Prob mit PC Mark05 bekomme es unter windows 7 64Bit nicht zum laufen bzw. das es mir auch mal Punkte anzeigt...einer ne idee?

mfg eifel


----------



## amdintel (20. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*

ich glaube irgendwo kenn ich das ?
man muss  sämtliche SicherHeits Einstellungen beim PC runter setzten , damit der PC schön gefährdet ist , 
dann funzelt auch dieses Schrott Programm PC "Murks" 05 , 
sehr schade. das man heute 2009 nicht mehr in der lage ist, vernünftige Benchmak Programme zu machen , 
leider leider wird das gute AquaMark3 heute nicht mehr auf den Neusten Stand mit Updates gebracht und so erfreut sich der ein oder andere dann, über Neuen und netten Besuch auf seinem PC, 
und die Leude haben dann wieder was zum schreiben in den Foren .. schadsoft die dann kostenlos auf den Rechner später gelangt .. 
ja ja die sicherheits Einstellungen abschalten 
damit PC Murks funzeltz  , 
also die Programmierer dieser Programme
sollten gleich drei Sterne für ihre Meister Leistung  bekommen .
DAs letzte gute was aber heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und immer 
funktioniert hat war PC Mark 2001 dann gingen wohl die Programmierer in Renten ? und heute sitzen da Praktikanten  auf 300 € Basis die das machen ?


----------



## Masterwana (20. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich glaube irgendwo kenn ich das ?
> man muss  sämtliche SicherHeits Einstellungen beim PC runter setzten , damit der PC schön gefährdet ist ,
> dann funzelt auch dieses Schrott Programm PC "Murks" 05 ,
> sehr schade. das man heute 2009 nicht mehr in der lage ist, vernünftige Benchmak Programme zu machen ,
> ...



Wie wärs wenn du zum benchen einfach das LAN-Kabel raus ziehst?


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

Hab mal eine Frage habe auch Vista 32Bit OS und nach dem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe hab ich mal 3D Mark 05 durchlaufen lassen und über 20000 Punkte bekommen aber wieso so viel mein Prozi läuft grade mal auf 3,4Ghz und meine Graka auch nicht Übertaktet lade mal Screens hoch.
Ist das normal weil ich gelesen hab das manche ziemlich wenig Punkte bekommen haben nach dem 3D Mark 05 Run oder keine Ergebnisse angezeigt bekommen haben.
Kann es sein das ich soviel bekommen habe weil Phsyc aktiviert habe oder wie so, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Masterwana (20. August 2009)

Hier gehts um *PC* Mark 05 nicht um *3D* Mark 05.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Hier gehts um *PC* Mark 05 nicht um *3D* Mark 05.



Sry dann hab ich es schon wieder verwechselt wie beim PC Mark Ventage.
O.K. dann schau ich mal besser gesagt kann man PC Mark 05 auch kostenlos runterladen würde gern mal schauen was ich da für Punkte bekomme.
Also Sorry Leute wahr beim lesen mal wieder voreilig  aber sind meine Punkte für den 3D Mark 05 in Ordnung, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Masterwana (20. August 2009)

Nicht schlimm...

hast ja nicht wie ich die ergebnisse bei HWbot hochgeladen


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm...
> 
> hast ja nicht wie ich die ergebnisse bei HWbot hochgeladen


Stimmt kann ich ja mal bei HWbot nachschauen und hochladen muss mich aber erst mal in diesem Forum zurechtfinden da es auf Englisch ist aber so find ich das Forum klasse vorallem weil es noch mit PCGH zusammen arbeitet , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Eifelsniper (20. August 2009)

wirklich tipps geben kann mir wohl keiner?


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> wirklich tipps geben kann mir wohl keiner?



Ich lade mir jetzt auch mal PC Mark 05 runter und probiere es aus denn ich habe ja auch Vista 32Bit als OS mal schauen was dann bei mir rauskommt und ich berichte dann obs geklappt hat, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

Also hab denn Run gemacht und das selbe wie bei dir keine Ergebnisse bin auch fraglos warum , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Lippokratis (20. August 2009)

wenn ihr das Ergebnis im Browser geöffnet bekommt, dann scrollt mal so lange runter bis die Score der Subtest zu sehen sind. Da steht dann meist welcher Test nicht will.


----------



## amdintel (21. August 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also hab denn Run gemacht und das selbe wie bei dir keine Ergebnisse bin auch fraglos warum , Mfg Snapstar



genau das würde mich auch interessieren,
also als ich das letzte mal das ausprobiert hatte Vista 32 sah das bei mir genau so aus n/a, keine Werte nur die System Daten.
vielleicht hilft das Info noch ,
auf meinem XP PC damals mit Sp2  XP die 32b Bit Vers. wurden
übrigens auch keine Werte angezeigt , da stand auch immer N/A,
es zwar zwar sehr schön sich diesen Demo Video an zukucken, 
nur ist so ein Tool wie PC Mark05  , völlig überflüssig , 
weil keine  Ergebnis anzeigt .
auf meinem XP PC war damals kein IE installiert, sondern ganz 
alleine der Firefox als Browser .

ist eben ein SChrott Programm das PC Mark05,
weil  





> PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis



allerdings hatte ich die Demo Vers. davon genau wie du mir runter 
geladen ... ich müsste besoffen sein ,
für so was überhaupt Geld auszugeben und das zu kaufen ,
es sind zwar harte Wort, aba für  so ein Programm Schrott habe ich einfach kein Verständnis heute 2009 .


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. August 2009)

^^Ganz ehrlich 

Es geht hier immer noch um die Lösung eines Problems und nicht um die persönliche Meinung von einzelnen zum PC Mark! OK.

Ich glaube dafür ist noch in der Rumpelkammer platz! (Was nervt euch gerade total)

zZz


----------



## amdintel (21. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark05 ohne Ergebnis, warum ???*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du zum benchen einfach das LAN-Kabel raus ziehst?


wie kann man nur so dumm wie du sein,
ich habe kein Lan Kabel


----------



## amdintel (21. August 2009)

das ist übrigens  bei  PC Mark06 auch nicht anderes, 
wer jetzt denkt 06 höhere Zahl und  besser, 
ist der gleiche mist,und hinterher hat man zwei sachen  gelernt, 
das diese schrott Softw. nicht funktioniert 
und eine zu gemüllte Registry, für ein Tools das man wieder,
deinstalliert hat weil es nicht funzelt.

ich glaube auch nicht das man wirklich eine Antwort
 bekommt die Hilft. dazu sind die Leute in den Foren einfach 
zu unqualifiziert , würde vorschlagen , 
eine Beschwerde beim Hersteller , 

 mir fällt nur eine Lösung ein die Sicherheits einstslunen des IEs ganz weit runter setzten, hat zwar eigentlich damit nichts zu tun, könnte aber doch ?

PS:
es stößt bei mir einfach immer wieder auf Unverständnis,
das öffentlichen Tools und Programme immer wieder zum download angeboten werden, (das auch noch 2009), 
die nicht funktionieren , oder nicht richtig funktionieren, und sogar Schäden am OS verursachen und sehr schlecht programmiert sind , u.a. dem ahnungslosen User  unnötig viel arbeit gemacht wird  durch diese Art von Software  .,
wenn man dies dann in Foren schildert, 
wird man oft als  Querlanten  beschimpft ,
das nervt mein Lieber Internet Nutzer !
Das kann es ja wohl auch nicht gewesen sein , oder das ist eben 
alles Absicht und Leute zu denunzieren  .


----------



## Alriin (21. August 2009)

@amdintel



> ich glaube auch nicht das man wirklich eine Antwort  bekommt die Hilft.
> dazu sind die Leute in den Foren einfach zu unqualifiziert , würde vorschlagen , eine Beschwerde beim Hersteller



Und wie ich die Firmen kenne, werden die spätestens 24h später einen Hotfix zum download bereitstellen. 



> wie kann man nur so dumm wie du sein,
> ich habe kein Lan Kabel



Aber... Warum beleidigst Du Masterwana?
Hatten wir um 2:22 schon ein paar Bierchen zuviel...


----------



## amdintel (21. August 2009)

es ist keine Beleidigung , nur nervt es langsam ,
wenn man selber oder andere ein wirkliches Problem haben
(nicht immer ist der User selber schult, sollte dabei erwähnt werden ), das dann immer solche Postings folgen .
und ich habe auch keine Birechens und so, 
bei mir ist harr genau das gleiche problem mit PC Mark05  und PC Mark06 , aber nicht bei PC Mark2001 und egal dabei welches OS und welcher PC, allerdings habe ich diverse Sicherheits Einstellungen und Vorkehrungen im OS , das würd vermutlich die Ursache sein,
warum diese schrott Softw. keine Daten aus gibt ?


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

Also der einzige PC Mark der bei mir läuft ist der Ventage die anderen zeigen auch keine Punkte an, na ja ist halt komisch kann man aber nichts machen vieleicht braucht man auch erst eine Basic, Advance oder Professionel Edition oder welche es auch immer gibt aber ich kann da auch keine Antwort drauf geben obwohl ich gerne wissen würde wo das Problem liegt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Um nochmal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen! Wie mach ich das? Wäre dies mal über eine richtige Antwort dankbar!


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. August 2009)

*@ CrashStyle*

Es geht über einen USB-Stick (ging bei mir auch nicht anders, da kein Inet am Benchsystem)
*Dieser* WMEncoder funktioniert! (einfach runterladen, auf nen Stick machen u. installieren)

*@amdintel
*
Ich hoffe das du schon weißt, dass es hier um den PC Mark und nicht um den 3D Mark geht?


----------



## amdintel (21. August 2009)

man könnte auch die Frage stellen,
zeigt diese Version  Murks05/06  überhaupt bei jemanden Werte an? 
und wenn ja dann schreibt dieses dollo Tool irgendwelche default System Einstellungen im Windows vor, 
wo weder drauf hingewiesen wird, 
noch etwas darüber zu lesen ist?
ich kann z.b. aufgrund dieser Situation keinen meiner PC benchen,
und dieses dollo Programm taugt nur zum Stabilitäts Test des Rechens .


----------



## Lippokratis (21. August 2009)

Jungs. erstmal ganz ruhig. wenn keine Punkte angezeigt werden beim PCMark, lief ein Test nicht durch. Damit man raus findet welcher, sollte man, wenn der Score im Browser geöffnet wird(viele haben ja Bilder davon hoch geladen) mal soweit runterscrollen bis man die die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Tests sieht.
So zum Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wird dann bei einem Test kein Wert stehen und dann kann man etwas googlen und findet die Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

@Lippokratis dann werde ich mir das mal anschauen und schauen was für ein Test nicht durchgelaufen ist aber Danke schon mal für die Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Eifelsniper (21. August 2009)

Ich bekam gestern abend Punkte angezeigt!!!! genau 1 mal jetzt danach mit der selben config noch mal laufen lassen ...wieder nix...

es wurde gar nichts verändert ich versuchs heute abend mal auf meiner anderen HDD mit XP.>wenn ich es dann installiert habe


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

hat mal jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag für mein Problem?

Und zwar macht der 05'er keinen Festplatten-Bench mit meiner SSD (Initialization failed: HDD test failed to find disk targets) und Folge dessen bekomme ich ja keine Punkte angezeigt.

Bitte helft mir, was soll ich tun?


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Welches OS benutzt Du?


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Oktober 2009)

Vista64, sollte doch damit laufen oder?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> allerdings hatte ich die Demo Vers. davon genau wie du mir runter
> geladen ... ich müsste besoffen sein ,
> für so was überhaupt Geld auszugeben und das zu kaufen ,
> es sind zwar harte Wort, aba für so ein Programm Schrott habe ich einfach kein Verständnis heute 2009 .


 
@amdintel

Also so langsam frage ich mich was du mit deinen Postings bezweckst.
Ich lese von dir ständig das du über Benchmarks schimpfst und du der Meinung bist das sie nichts taugen usw.

*Warum befasst du dich dann damit ?*

Lass doch die Leute in Ruhe denen es gefällt sich damit auseinander zu setzten.....und Leute als dumm zu bezeichnen zeugt nur davon das man selbiges ist.

Und schau bei mir läuft es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist das Prob. wohl doch nicht das Prog. sondern der der vorm Schirm sitzt


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Oktober 2009)

Hilfe


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du den 05er als Administrator ausgeführt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tip  Jetzt sollte er durchlaufen bin gespannt 

Edit: ist durch, jetzt läuft's wunderbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip  Jetzt sollte er durchlaufen bin gespannt
> 
> Edit: ist durch, jetzt läuft's wunderbar
> 
> ...


 
Hey Glückwunsch!
Und jetzt den Vantage..?

Hab schon gesehen: 11921 Nice! 

_______________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Matti OC (2. Oktober 2009)

HI, beim PC mark könntest du die Graka mega übertakten , nur so als tip 
lg Matti


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch erst einmal ein Vorgeschmack auf das was noch folgt


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Oktober 2009)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, beim PC mark könntest du die Graka mega übertakten , nur so als tip
> lg Matti




Wie jetzt , bitte um Aufklärung ? Also mehr als z.B. 3D Mark 06 stable ist oder wie ???


Bringt einem eine SSD wirklich soviel mehr Punkte .

Kann mal bitte jemand einen groben Vergleich aufzeigen.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi Micha,

schau mal bei den i7-860'er bei Hwbot vorbei, da hast du denn einen groben Vergleich


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Oktober 2009)

PCMArk mit SSD hwbot.org - Lippokratis's PCMark 2005 score
PCMark ohne SSD hwbot.org - Lippokratis's PCMark 2005 score  mit Seagate Barracuda 12
Ram ist zwar nicht genau gleich aber der Unterschied ist zu erkennen


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe hier noch einen mit meinem Q9650 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(OC ohne SSD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(default mit SSD)


----------



## Mr Bo (6. Oktober 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> PCMArk mit SSD hwbot.org - Lippokratis's PCMark 2005 score
> PCMark ohne SSD hwbot.org - Lippokratis's PCMark 2005 score  mit Seagate Barracuda 12
> Ram ist zwar nicht genau gleich aber der Unterschied ist zu erkennen



Du bist ja richtig aktiv bei HWbot... Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis
Hier hab ich das Glück über dir zu stehen LINK
Und hier bin ich weit unter dir....Link

EDIT
aber das ist ja mal geil. Die PCMark 2005 Hall Of Fame, und wir sind drinn 
Ranking For PCMark 2005 - Core 2 Q9550 (2.83Ghz) (limited to top 100)


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2009)

> Du bist ja richtig aktiv bei HWbot...


 jupp, will schon heute die 900 Punktemarke nehmen und es sieht im Moment sehr gut aus



> Hier hab ich das Glück über dir zu stehen LINK


 ja leider geht entweder mein quad nicht höher als 3655MHz oder das Board limitiert, aber das ist mir eher Brust, Hauptsache Punkte fürs Team und gute Ergebnisse für die Temwertungen in den einzelnen Benchmarks


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2009)

Da steuert einer langsam aber sicher die Top 10 an! Sehr geil


----------

